# Best duck floaters.....



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Looking to add more duck(mallard) floaters for next year. What are your guys' opinions on the best for durability and looks.

Alex


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

G&H are still the best!!!!!!


----------



## CamoHunter (Feb 20, 2006)

Agree w/ 9manfan. G&H may not have the most realistic paint scheme out of the box anymore, but their product durability and the way their paint holds to their decoys is better than any other brand on the market in my opinion. Buy decoys known for their durability, not the decoys with "out-of-box" pretty paint that will scrape off after the first couple hunts.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I have had GHG Pro Grades and even a few dozen Hot Buys in my bag just to beef up the spread for 5 years and they are still looking almost new. I am very hard on my equiptment and those bags get tossed from shoulder to shoulder and from tailer to sled an so on. No broken anything and the paint is still great.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

I used the GHG pro grades this year as well. Im very happy with them. Their looks are awesome and I like the posable heads. But the paint isnt quite as tough as G&H. If I were buying more....I would still get the progrades. Mostly just because I like to look at pretty decoys!


----------



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

flambeau storm front


----------



## catcher#20 (Apr 10, 2010)

tanglefree cheap and look nice


----------



## fowlslayer (Aug 20, 2010)

dakota floaters. best out there. go with the flocked heads


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

CamoHunter said:


> Agree w/ 9manfan. G&H may not have the most realistic paint scheme out of the box anymore, but their product durability and the way their paint holds to their decoys is better than any other brand on the market in my opinion. Buy decoys known for their durability, not the decoys with "out-of-box" pretty paint that will scrape off after the first couple hunts.


Agree!!! Best duck decoy on the market!!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I saw these fully flocked drake floaters at Cabelas, I think they were the Hodgman brand, nothing else like them around


----------



## dukhntr (Oct 25, 2008)

9manfan said:


> G&H are still the best!!!!!!


 :thumb:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

G&H hands down.


----------



## 2nd flight (Sep 6, 2006)

For the money, the greenhead gear "hot buy" deeks are a good buy, they look great and can take some abuse... The G&H in my opinion are the best on the market now and have been for many years but you will pay for them, but my dad always said you get what you pay for... If your looking to just add some body's then I would say get the greenhead gear deeks for numbers... If your only gunna use a couple dozen deeks, make them the best that money can buy....


----------



## saveaduckkillaskybuster (May 29, 2005)

they may not be cheap, and a little heavy, but if you want deks that ride the water like a duck in a stiff wind, you cannot go wrong with cork!!!


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Do everyone a favor and buy american, http://www.ureaduck.com/, http://www.ghdecoys.com/,http://www.churchdecoys.com/, http://www.aerooutdoors.com/products/decoys/duck/floating.shtml, http://www.quackdecoy.com/home.html. All High quality decoys made right here by people who live here.


----------



## sprig1 (Mar 7, 2011)

jrp267 said:


> Do everyone a favor and buy american, http://www.ureaduck.com/, http://www.ghdecoys.com/,http://www.churchdecoys.com/, http://www.aerooutdoors.com/products/decoys/duck/floating.shtml, http://www.quackdecoy.com/home.html. All High quality decoys made right here by people who live here.


Thanks for the info. I was not planning to buy any this year, but after looking at the different websites I just may have to replace a few decoys. My wife thanks you also. :lol:


----------



## MarshBuster (Mar 11, 2011)

Cabelas Real-Vision look mighty good too ...imo, theyve held up as good as i would want them to


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

sprig1 said:


> jrp267 said:
> 
> 
> > Do everyone a favor and buy american, http://www.ureaduck.com/, http://www.ghdecoys.com/,http://www.churchdecoys.com/, http://www.aerooutdoors.com/products/decoys/duck/floating.shtml, http://www.quackdecoy.com/home.html. All High quality decoys made right here by people who live here.
> ...


My wife regularly thanks the guys who got me into duck hunting. Of course they all quit but i am addicted.


----------

